# Juan Manuel Marquez Isn't human(Video And Picture Proves it)



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

He's super saiyan Vegeta. look at the M shaped hairline and platnium blonde hair, Vegeta was based on him :ibutt


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

he was a rubio(blonde). i didnt know that


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Oh yeah.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
*


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Roidquez facepalm


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Tim Bradley's head reminds me an awful lot of someone...


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Amazing :rofl:lol:


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

Light work.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 @Pabby @Teeto :lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Pabby @Teeto :lol:


:lol: class


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is amazing :rofl


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Best thing I've seen on this forum. Muchos gracias


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Pure class there, @Bogotazo. Well done. #TeamGinyuForce made me burst out laughing.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Pabby @Teeto :lol:


Ho-leeeeeeeeee sheeeeeeit.:rofl

Bogo >>>>


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:deal makes me proud


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

I...I love you guys.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

the cobra said:


> I...I love you guys.


:lol:

I'm sure there are plenty of older posters who are wondering wtf is going on.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Man I used to love DBZ. Frieza Saga, Cell Saga, Buu Saga. Classic shit


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Not gonna quote again but amazing posts @Bogotazo. :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

DBZ was so fucking quality!!! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


LMFAO! The funniest shit I seen all day. DBZ>>>


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
> *


This is great! Lol


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


my fucking god :rofl:lol::lol::rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Epic posts :lol:

DBZ >


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

marquez is gay i'm guessing those days he was more open about it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> marquez is gay i'm guessing those days he was more open about it.


He lost a bet dummy.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Bogo completely owned this thread.

Brilliant stuff man, just fucking brilliant!


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
> *


:lol: great post


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh yeah.


I think I saw this scene...

oh wait, wtf???


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
> *


Fucking brilliant....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> I think I saw this scene...
> 
> oh wait, wtf???


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


fucking pellets...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> fucking pellets...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

That DBZ comic thing is fucking awesome


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

bogotazo is king of this fucking forum. thats all there is to it



yajirobe/buboy!!! :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

:lol:


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> He lost a bet dummy.


yeah thats what all **** say.

"oh oh i lost a bet thats why i sucked jermains cock"


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

dammit bogo you made our fuckin day.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relentless said:


> yeah thats what all **** say.
> 
> "oh oh i lost a bet thats why i sucked jermains cock"


Yeah, because dying your hair is akin to sucking cock.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Just remembered I made this gem back in the day:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just remembered I made this gem back in the day:


fucking gold :rofl


----------



## Mexican Muscle (May 23, 2013)

Bogo you are the fucking man. Viva Colombia.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

@Bogotazo when you gonna clean up your inbox man its been full for so long haha


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexican Muscle said:


> Bogo you are the fucking man. Viva Colombia.


:lol: Thanks

Viva :ibutt



r1p00pk said:


> @Bogotazo when you gonna clean up your inbox man its been full for so long haha


Sorry dude, I got your message last time and forgot, I cleaned some of the sent items but I guess they filled up again, I'm a packrat when it comes to that shit. Deleted a few, go ahead.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## Outboxer (Aug 25, 2013)

This thread is gold.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogo stays being the GOAT...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Bogo stays being the GOAT...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl Holy fucking shit how did I miss this :rofl :rofl :lol: I have some EPIC DBZ cards back home. :happy Love you @Bogotazo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl Holy fucking shit how did I miss this :rofl :rofl :lol: I have some EPIC DBZ cards back home. :happy Love you @Bogotazo


I was wondering where you were at! 
@r1p00pk


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

fucking epic


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: Brilliant @Bogotazo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:bump


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Those bags Marquez and Bradley go in to recover always reminded me of the healing water tanks they used in DBZ.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm honoured to be the creator of this thread since @Bogotazo made it legendary :lol::ibutt:yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Those bags Marquez and Bradley go in to recover always reminded me of the healing water tanks they used in DBZ.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> I'm honoured to be the creator of this thread since @Bogotazo made it legendary :lol::ibutt:yep


Bro, without you, none of this would be possible.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Brilliant! Just fucking brilliant!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fucking. Mint. :happy Love me some DBZ


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> They're fighting over custody for Pacquiao, emotions will be high


Poor Tim never had it.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Poor Tim never had it.


:lol:


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> Man I used to love DBZ. Frieza Saga, Cell Saga, Buu Saga. Classic shit


As a DB stan, i'd say Dragon Ball was the best one. I found it more humorous and just really fun to watch. If you haven't watched DB in Japanese language with English subtitles, you haven't experienced the real DB. Though Vegeta is my favorite character, and he comes in DBZ/GT. They're all the same series really, it's just Dragon Ball. It was just so long they broke it in to 3. I recommend for any one to watch the series in Japanese, with English subtitles, the things they leave it out in the English language is an abuse. It really takes away from the dialogue.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Good job on the DB references Bogotazo.

I don't agree that Mayweather is Freiza but it's all in good fun. Frieza dies, while Mayweather is still undefeated. I think we all know who suffered the Frieza fate from May and Pac lol. But na, it's cool. Do your thingiling.


----------



## lurker (May 27, 2013)

^da fck?


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Good job on the DB references Bogotazo.
> 
> I don't agree that Mayweather is Freiza but it's all in good fun. Frieza dies, while Mayweather is still undefeated. I think we all know who suffered the Frieza fate from May and Pac lol. But na, it's cool. Do your thingiling.


lol mayweathers like mr sata/hercule


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

:lol: Great work @Bogotazo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MGS said:


> lol mayweathers like mr sata/hercule


:hey the ultimate cocky troll who never dies


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Naw Hercule is Zab Judah lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:yep


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Naw Hercule is Zab Judah lol.


I always thought Hercule was someone more like Mayorga

Zab is like the fat gotenks where he runs 5 seconds and gases


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

megavolt said:


> I always thought Hercule was someone more like Mayorga
> 
> Zab is like the fat gotenks where he runs 5 seconds and gases


:rofl That works better.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus Christ Bogo LOL. Great shit!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd is no Frieza... More like Kami.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Floyd is no Frieza... More like Kami.


lol good one


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

lmao, where's the part when piccolo clipped vegeta


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl That works better.


WAIT we have a new contender for hercule


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Deal with it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Deal with it.


:lol: Nice.

7-5 JMM :conf


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol: Your story is non-canon.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> :lol: Your story is non-canon.


:rofl I know.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Antonio Tarver









Mr Popo


----------



## lupa (Jan 28, 2014)

Marquez is a genius! His technique is just beautiful, reminds me of Ricardo "Finito" Lopez another boxing's elite champion also trained by the great Nacho Beristain. Viva México!


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Never realized how many anime fans resided here... Yikes.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Smirk said:


> Never realized how many anime fans resided here... Yikes.


yet many of em never knew hajime no ippo


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Such an awesome thread. So many comics spot on


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuckin brilliant thread. Made my day this :lol:


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Never knew Mexicans were so big in DBZ. This video is awesome.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Boxing", as told by Akira Toriyama:
> *


I'm just seeing this now, fucking hilarious!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I'm just seeing this now, fucking hilarious!


:thumbsup


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

What in The Fuck is this Nerd fest shit?


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Never knew Mexicans were so big in DBZ. This video is awesome.


Was this produced by Bogo when he visited Mehiko?


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

is that acne on jmms chest?










chael before he tested positive


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Never knew Mexicans were so big in DBZ. This video is awesome.


Cumbia hame ha :yikes

so awesome


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing this tonight:


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Cotto vs Martinez?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Cotto vs Martinez?


:yep


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

I...I love you guys.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> is that acne on jmms chest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sad5

Odd that they would pop up now, no? If he's been using, this isn't his first time. Could be a change in diet as well.

http://www.patient.co.uk/forums/discuss/adult-acne-on-chest-upper-body-35924


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

B-Hop


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :sad5
> 
> Odd that they would pop up now, no? If he's been using, this isn't his first time. Could be a change in diet as well.
> 
> http://www.patient.co.uk/forums/discuss/adult-acne-on-chest-upper-body-35924


i would assume some sort of allergic reaction or change in his body chemistry

perhaps most people are thinking the latter as there has been heavy money coming in on jmm the past 24 hours.

was around a -220 and now sits as a -300


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i would assume some sort of allergic reaction or change in his body chemistry
> 
> perhaps most people are thinking the latter as there has been heavy money coming in on jmm the past 24 hours.
> 
> was around a -220 and now sits as a -300


Chael was using synthetic testosterone, right?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Chael was using synthetic testosterone, right?


chael had 16 times the normal limit of an adult male and the ufc allowed six.

at least sonnen didnt come up with the horse meat excuse that overeem used before he was caught


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

hahahaha epic @Mushin


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*"Por Mexico...I'm ready."*



















"*Gaby, contain yourself.*

*Because next Saturday Night.

In front of the Puerorican pepol.

You going to see.

The best Miguel Cotto.

Unclothed."
*


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuckin brilliant. We need more of these Bogo for the big fights.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> Fuckin brilliant. We need more of these Bogo for the big fights.


Thanks. I'd totally been neglecting them. I forgot I made so many :lol:
@Mushin good job inspiring 16 as nelo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I got it now. Mayweather is Beerus


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> I got it now. Mayweather is Beerus


who's whis?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Por Mexico...I'm ready."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this has me in hysterics. Co workers giving me confused looks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> who's whis?


damn not sure. Maybe Pernell. Whis trained Beerus, and fights similar to him dodging a lot of hits and countering. He's not involved with any fighters nowadays though. So everybody is battling it out with each other while Beerus is a level above them all while only having an occasional challenge still undefeated. Then Whis is just watching his pupil destroy.

:smile


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Never knew Mexicans were so big in DBZ. This video is awesome.


15 million views!? Holy shit! :yikes

That was pretty badass :lol:. I gotta book these guys for my next Bday party.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *"Por Mexico...I'm ready."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:rofl:rofl



Bogotazo said:


> Thanks. I'd totally been neglecting them. I forgot I made so many :lol:
> 
> @*Mushin* good job inspiring 16 as nelo.


Came naturally. Tenshinhan as Cotto is perfect lol.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

if Cotto is Tenshinhan, then is Margarito Mercenary Tao?










rematch:


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> if Cotto is Tenshinhan, then is Margarito Mercenary Tao?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Cotto taking a knee in that first pic?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

:lol: Well done guys.

*"Well, there go my two houses."*


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

you know how cotto's wife is always telling him to retire...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: Well done guys.
> 
> *"Well, there go my two houses."*


:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> you know how cotto's wife is always telling him to retire...


:yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: Well done guys.
> 
> *"Well, there go my two houses."*


:lol:


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Meanwhile, GGG is waiting for his shot at Canelo...


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mushin said:


> Meanwhile, GGG is waiting for his shot at Canelo...


Nah, Broly is Kovalev... You need someone with a "nice guy" facade for GGG...


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Nah, Broly is Kovalev... You need someone with a "nice guy" facade for GGG...


Have you seen pics of GGG when he's throwing punches? Looks like a straight demon.

But this would be my 2nd choice :


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I was going to go with GGG as Broly myself. It's too perfect. Huge guy with an aura of invincibility.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah Broly is GGG for me


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

nuclear said:


> you know how cotto's wife is always telling him to retire...


fucking cotto stole margarito's eye and installed it as his own.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> fucking cotto stole margarito's eye and installed it as his own.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Brandon Rios un-retires. "I'm not done yet."


----------

